# GAA State Indoor, Sunday, Feb 16, 2014 results



## Archery Mom (Jan 16, 2014)

GEORGIA ARCHERY ASSOCIATION
 2014 STATE INDOOR 
Hosted by: Georgia Archery Team 

TOURNAMENT INFORMATION SHEET

DATE: Sunday, February 16, 2014
SHOOTING TIMES:    9:00AM OR 1:00PM 

TOURNAMENT FORMAT: 18-METER FITA I INDOOR ROUND, 60 ARROWS.
All Participants must have a membership with USA Archery - and must show proof of membership
upon registration or mail a copy with your registration.

There are several to choose from - see attached sheet or you can go to www.usarchery.org to get your membership for this event. 

We will have the ability to register you on-site for a membership if you are not able to obtain one in advance, but a membership is REQUIRED.

VENUE LOCATION: 
2624 Billmark Ave
Austell, GA 30168

Everyone, I know this is really short notice, but it is the best I can do.

Somehow we do not have use of the Parker Road facility this weekend.



The new location for the shoot is 2624 Billmark Ave

Austell, Ga 30168

(close to six flags)



please make sure when you put the address in your GPS you use one word for Billmark, if you space it you will end up about 9 miles away.

We will be shooting in David Evans Welding shop.



I need everyone help in spreading the word of the new address and I need everyone's help making this go off without a hitch.



I will have Kenny post a sign on the door at the Parker Road facility advising everyone of the change. He has emailed everyone that he currently has registrations from and we contacted those who we did not have an email for. 


	TOURNAMENT FEE:  $25 per Archer.
Family Discount, 1st Archer full price, additional archers $15 each,  $50 family max.
Family registrations must be received at the same time to receive discount.

Form must be postmarked by February 11, 2014

Late registrations and walk-ins will be accepted on a space available basis only.
$15 Late Fee required on all late and walk-in registrations.

SHOOTING TIMES ARE FOR FIRST SCORING ARROW! 
ARCHERS SHOULD ARRIVE AND CHECK-IN 1 HOUR BEFORE SHOOTING TIME. 
PRACTICE BEGINS 1 HOUR BEFORE SHOOTING TIME.

Concessions will be available sponsored by the Georgia Archery Team

We look forward to seeing you there.
I have attached the registration form here.
Also, To avoid the late fee, please feel free to email me your completed forms (Pay on site) to mpruitte1@aol.com, but must be done by the registration post mark deadline.

See you there.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 16, 2014)

Jim or Michelle what is a recreational membership? Just trying to decide between the $15 membership and the $50. 

Thanks


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Membership/Membership-Benefits

Here is the flow chart of the memberships, it appears the recreational is for mail ins and camps.

let me know if i can help.
Mechell


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 17, 2014)

I am old and senile, ergo as tom hanks said in "so big", I don't get it???  our old nfaa membership is no longer valid for ALL the gaa shoots, due to the insurance question???  can we ONLY join the usa archery and shoot ALL the shoots (gaa and gbaa) without paying extra to join the nfaa??  do we have to join BOTH??  what is the cheapest way to shoot ALL the shoots (gaa and gbaa)???  that little chart was not clear, at least for me!!

assistance needed archery mom or archery pop


----------



## watermedic (Jan 17, 2014)

No!!!!!!

There is a temporary  membership available for NFAA members. 

The NFAA has just become aware of this move by USArchery and although it is a direct violation of the reciprocity agreement between the two entities, for now the host clubs will have to fill out the required paperwork for the temp membership.


----------



## Chris2183 (Jan 18, 2014)

Will the $15 recreational membership be sufficient?


----------



## Toyrunner (Jan 18, 2014)

So the actual fee for shooting this event for non-USA Archery members is a minimum of $40???


----------



## watermedic (Jan 18, 2014)

The temporary membership for NFAA members is free.


----------



## Toyrunner (Jan 18, 2014)

Understood... I just used that to shoot the Evans County event this weekend, can I use another temp membership to shoot the GAA too?


----------



## watermedic (Jan 18, 2014)

There is no limit on them Tim.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 18, 2014)

sooooo, if I understand this right, our nfaa membership is still good, BUT we have fill out additional forms for the FREE TEMPORARY usa archery; and we can do this into perpetuity??  so this is not a one shot deal, just a matter of filling out forms....no extra cost


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 22, 2014)

A few clarifications:
The reciprocating agreement is still in place, the issue is for insurance purposes, unless every archer is registered with US Archery, the insurance does not cover the event. This is new this year and we are all learning the path to compliance with this.
NFAA members are able to register with U S Archery to shoot the events, but you must register for each event. It is Free, just takes a moment of your time. One time registration for the year is not in place. (I have verified this) you must register on the website for each event you are attending (or on site); I know it’s a pain, but that is what they have in place at this time


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks, Michel; BUT the questions remain!!  I was talking to big john yesterday and he's trying to find out the same info.  can you use the usaa membership to shoot ALL gbaa and daa tournies????  it seems the naa has become the usaa and insurance compliance has reared it's ugly face.  I don't have $$  to join both organizations??  big john says the FREE registration is only good for 1 (ONE) tournament.  this ain't good!!! I need to know the cheapest way to shoot ALL the tournaments for both orgs???????????

1) will usaa membership work for all tournaments, both gaa and gbaa?????????????????????

2) if it won't, what is the cheapest solution to my problem??????????????????

3)  do I have to join both org's to shoot ALL tournies???????????????

thanks, 

the poor geez


----------



## watermedic (Jan 22, 2014)

Johnny,

You are not paying attention.

The reciprocal agreement is still in place. 

USA Archery membership is good for all NFAA events. The same should be for the NFAA membership being good for USA archery events.

The difference is that the USA Archery insurance is not recognizing the reciprocal agreement.

But you will need to have one or the other to shoot for the State Championship!


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 22, 2014)

watermedic said:


> Johnny,
> 
> You are not paying attention.
> 
> ...




correction - they are recognizing the agreement, they just aske that you register online with U S Archery so that you are covered. there is no additional cost associated if you are an NFAA member, you just need to go online and register each time you are going to shoot a event that is sanctioned under U S Archery. the site will ask what event you are registering for. Its very easy, and we will be able to assist you at the shoot if you are not able to do this before the shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 22, 2014)

okey, dokey...i'm joining the usaa and i'm going to go on line before each GBAA tournament to make sure of the registration.  chuck says the agreement is still in effect, as far as he (gbaa) is concerned.  gotcha I should be good every time I go to a gaa event with my usaa membership


----------



## Archery Mom (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Archery Mom (Feb 9, 2014)

*Everyone, I know this is really short notice, but it is the best I can do.

Somehow we do not have use of the Parker Road facility this weekend.



The new location for the shoot is 2624 Billmark Ave

Austell, Ga 30168

(close to six flags)



please make sure when you put the address in your GPS you use one word for Billmark, if you space it you will end up about 9 miles away.

We will be shooting in David Evans Welding shop.



I need everyone help in spreading the word of the new address and I need everyone's help making this go off without a hitch.



I will have Kenny post a sign on the door at the Parker Road facility advising everyone of the change. He has emailed everyone that he currently has registrations from and we contacted those who we did not have an email for.*


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 9, 2014)

that's a looong way


----------



## red1691 (Feb 9, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> okey, dokey...i'm joining the usaa and i'm going to go on line before each GBAA tournament to make sure of the registration.  chuck says the agreement is still in effect, as far as he (gbaa) is concerned.  gotcha I should be good every time I go to a gaa event with my usaa membership



Johnny the answer to your question is,  Individual USAA membership is $50.00 a Year and NFAA membership is $45.00 a Year!!! Just so you know!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 12, 2014)

bump it for the gaa


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 15, 2014)

bump it up again


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 16, 2014)

had a great time, shot my usual mulletness...very disappointing.  I really prepped for this tourney and shot my worst score.  well. just a little ole thing called archery.  the squirrel chickened out, but the 3d man showed up, and got skunked, lol!!  welcome to indoor, butch.  I got worse than skunked.  we were the only 3d'ers there.  here are few horrible, out of focus shots...wish I could afford another camera a-ron had his usual great shooting day, but the star was Mathew Weinstein.  he;s only like 13 and shot a 593 or 4, the highest score in the tournament.  he won the joad and state championship


----------



## Archery Mom (Feb 17, 2014)

We want to thank everyone for coming out and supporting the GAA this weekend. Even with the venue change and the creepy weather, we had a good turn out and a great time.

Here are the results.

See you Outdoors in May..


----------

